# Makeup and Hair Tests Begin



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

The fun experimenting on hair and makeup started this weekend. They are looking for a "dead school girl" effect. I think they need more cheek and lip color or accents. Big hair from the 80's! Take a look:








Barney approved Photoshop:


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

looks good O.N.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

What a great start, O.N. I agree there's needs to be a little more lip color. I like the '80's big hair idea. How about a plaid headband or barrettes hidden in the hair or some small pig tails or braids? Love the uplighting on the last photo, but you need to feed their friend in the middle! LOL.


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

My daughter already has the -Private School Uniform- top. I think they wanna stay away from the "bloody makeup from the lip" cliche, but that's tough to avoid for this genre. Maybe I can talk them into a little neck prosthetic. A little hanging skin never hurt anyone?


----------

